# Micromaster 440 Motor hat Vibrationen



## alex86 (12 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben ein Problem mit einem Micromaster 440.

Motor und Umrichter liefen ca.10 Jahre Problemlos.
Nun wurde der Motor gewartet und überholt, nach der wieder Inbetriebnahme zeigt dieser nun starke Vibrationen. Im unteren Drehzahlbereich geht der Umrichter komplett in Störung.
Ohne Umrichter, an direkter Netzspannung läuft der Motor sauber.

Motordaten:
5,1kW Asynchron Motor 
1420n


Vielleicht kann jemand helfen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## rar-101 (12 September 2022)

Hallo alex86,

da stellen sich mir ein paar Fragen. Was wurde gewartet? Wie ist die Einbausituation, stehend oder liegend? Mit oder ohne Getriebe...


----------



## Ph3niX (12 September 2022)

Hast du mal eine Motoridentifikation durchgeführt?

Was wurde denn überhaupt gewartet und überholt?


----------



## MFreiberger (12 September 2022)

alex86 schrieb:


> wir haben ein Problem mit einem Micromaster 440.


Laut Deiner folgenden Beschreibung habt ihr eher ein Problem mit dem Motor, als mit dem Micromaster.



alex86 schrieb:


> Motor und Umrichter liefen ca.10 Jahre Problemlos.
> Nun wurde der Motor gewartet und überholt, nach der wieder Inbetriebnahme zeigt dieser nun starke Vibrationen. Im unteren Drehzahlbereich geht der Umrichter komplett in Störung.


Kaputtgewartet?



alex86 schrieb:


> Ohne Umrichter, an direkter Netzspannung läuft der Motor sauber.


Wahrscheinlich, weil er direkt mit vollem Drehmoment die Probleme, die er hat überfährt.



alex86 schrieb:


> Motordaten:
> 5,1kW Asynchron Motor
> 1420n


Wohl für das Problem irrelevant.



alex86 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann jemand helfen?


Nö. Motor muss repariert/ersetzt werden.


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## alex86 (12 September 2022)

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten.

Der Motor wurde neu gewickelt und gelagert.
Eingebaut ist dieser stehend ohne Getriebe.

Gruß


----------



## Plan_B (12 September 2022)

Da solltest Du den Wickler seine Arbeit nochmal prüfen lassen. Ich würd da mindestens eine Asymmetrie vermuten.
Habt ihr denn im Netzbetrieb die Phasenströme gemessen?


----------



## alex86 (12 September 2022)

Ich habe gerade nochmal beim Kunden nachgehakt...
So ganz Problemlos lief der Motor vor der Wartung wohl doch nicht. Leichte Vibrationen gab es vorher wohl auch schon.

Der Umrichter steigt mit Fehler Nr. F0022 aus.

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## Plan_B (12 September 2022)

Dann lass mal den Umrichter checken. F0022 ist Überstrom im Zwischenkreis. Schaltet ein IGBT nicht richtig, kommt das Fehlerbild zustande.


----------



## rar-101 (12 September 2022)

Fehler F0022:



Wenn ein IGBT spinnt läuft der wie auf zwei Phasen, dann Vibriert der auch...


----------



## alex86 (12 September 2022)

Danke für die Antworten.
Ich fahre die Tage mal hin. Werde dann berichten.

Gruß


----------



## Plan_B (12 September 2022)

Einfach mit nem cat4 multimeter die ausgangsphasen messen ( gegeneinander, nicht gegen erde). Die Spannungswerte absolut sind uninteressant und auch meistens falsch gemessen, relativ untereinder sollten die Werte aber gleich sein.

Stromzange, die Phasenströme müssen gleich sein.

Spannung unterschiedlich --》Igbt
Strom unterschiedlich-》 motor oder igbt


----------



## alex86 (14 September 2022)

Hallo, 
ich habe jetzt mal Strom und Spannung aus Ausgang bei 2000 U/min gemessen:
Die Spannung springt an allen 3 Phasen (gegeneinander gemessen)  zwischen 50 und 60 Volt.
Die Ströme sind unterschiedlich:
L1: 15A
L2: 21A
L3: 21A

Außerdem zeigt der FU sporadisch den Alarm A0501


----------



## Plan_B (14 September 2022)

An einem 400v umrichter solltest Du bei 2000upm (vrmtl ~66hz) auf jeden Fall über 300V messen, ausser Dein Messgerät kann kein TrueRMS. Dann zeigts nur die Mondzeit.
Die echte Spannung zeigen an der Stelle die wenigsten Geräte an.

Auf Basis allein der Stromwerte kanns der Motor oder der Umrichter sein.

A0501 ist Überstrom und ist hier ebenfalls nicht eindeutig. Ich tippe aber mal kraft meiner Wassersuppe auf den Umrichter.
Hast hoffentlich ein Reservegerät.

Ich hab mal ein Diagnosebild aus dem vergangenen Jahr angehängt, wie sich ein defekter IGBT auf die Motorströme auswirken kann.
Die eine Phase ist faktisch DC, was zu Geräuschen und Vibrationen führt. Vom Überstrom in den anderen Phasen reden wir erst garnicht.


----------



## alex86 (14 September 2022)

Hallo, danke für die Infos.

Ich werde aber aus den eingestellten Motorparametern nicht schlau…

Asynchron Motor 230/400V angeklemmt im Dreieck?

50Hz —> Eingestellt im FU: 100 Hz
1420 U/ min —> im FU: 2900 U/min
5,1 kW —> im FU: 9,7kW

Angeblich wurde noch nie was dran gemacht.

Kann sich da jemand einen Reim drauf machen?

Ich habe den FU dann mal laut Typenschild eingestellt und im Stern abgeschlossen.
Laufen tut er dann sauber und ruhig. Auch der FU bringt kein Fehler mehr.

Allerdings dreht er dann wesentlich langsam als der Vorgabe Wert.

Die Maschine ist übrigens eine altes Steinbearbeitungszentrum T108 von TiBaut.

Gruß


----------



## Plan_B (14 September 2022)

Da hat jemand versucht, eine 87hz kennlinie zu parametrieren.
*Der Umrichter muss in dem Fall den Strom für den Motor im Dreieck liefern können.*

Auslegungstechnisch erreicht man so einen grösseren Drehzahlstellbereich, in dem das Motornennmoment zur Verfügung steht. Deine Drehzahlvorgabe von 2000min-1 zeigt mir, dass der Bereich auch erwartet wird.

Du hast den Motor jetzt so angeschlossen, dass er bereits ab 50 hz in die Feldschwäche kommt, d.h. das verfügbare Drehmoment verringert sich oberhalb 50Hz.
In der (korrekt) parametrierten 87hz Schaltung verschiebt man diesen Punkt auf 87Hz.

*Auch wenn der Umrichter evtl. falsch parametriert war/ist erklärt das keine unterschiedlichen Phasenströme.* Da ist auf jeden Fall was faul.


----------



## alex86 (14 September 2022)

Das würde auf jeden Fall Sinn ergeben. Schon mal danke für den Tip.

Aber ist dann der FU (5,5kW) nicht überlastet auf die Dauer?


----------



## Plan_B (14 September 2022)

Ja. In 87hz schaltung braucht man in der Regel den 9kw umrichter am 5,5kW Motor.
Die Leistungsangaben der Umrichter sind für die schnelle 08/15 Auswahl.
Speziellere Auslegungen erfolgen immer über die Angaben für den Strom.


----------



## alex86 (14 September 2022)

Ok Danke.
Dann denke ich auch das der Umrichter was hat.
Denn selbst in der „50 Hz Schaltung“ im Stern war der Strom im L1 wesentlich kleiner als L2 und L3.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 September 2022)

alex86 schrieb:


> .. Denn selbst in der „50 Hz Schaltung“ im Stern war der Strom im L1 wesentlich kleiner als L2 und L3.


Vielleicht kannst du ja diese Unsymmetrie auch noch mal bei direkten Netzbetrieb (ohne FU) überprüfen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 September 2022)

Oder mal am Motor die Phasen tauschen (so dass Drehrichtung gleich bleibt). Wenn der ungewöhnliche Strom in der Phase mitwandert, liegt es vermutlich am Motor, sonst am FU.


----------



## alex86 (15 September 2022)

Hallo,
danke für die Hinweise.
Das werde ich dann mal testen.

Welche Parameter müssen für die 87Hz Kennlinie im FU noch angepasst werden?
Ich habe den FU auf die alten Werte zurück eingestellt. Aber die Drehzahl ist immer noch zu langsam.

Evtl. habe ich irgendwas überschrieben...

Angepasst habe ich nur:
p304 400 
p305 20,7 
p307 9,2 kW
p310 100hz
p311 2900

Muss ich da noch irgendeine Strombregenzung anpassen? Oder die Taktfrequenz?

Gruß


----------



## MiWaRo (15 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein Diagnosebild aus dem vergangenen Jahr angehängt, wie sich ein defekter IGBT auf die Motorströme auswirken kann.
> Die eine Phase ist faktisch DC, was zu Geräuschen und Vibrationen führt. Vom Überstrom in den anderen Phasen reden wir erst garnicht.


Mit Exakt demselben Problem hatte ich es auch schon zu tun. Anfangs denkst du: O.K. Fehler liegt beim Motor oder beim Getriebe...
Man lernt eben nie aus


----------



## rar-101 (15 September 2022)

alex86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für die Hinweise.
> Das werde ich dann mal testen.
> 
> ...


Ich kenne die Micromaster nicht wirklich gut, aber die Strombegrenzung hast du ja im Prinzip schon über die Leistung des Motors angegeben. Bei SEW und Danfoss kannst du einstellen wie du die Drehmoment- oder Überlastgrenze haben möchtest, ist dem "Errichter" seine Verantwortung ob der Motor Medium oder Well done sein soll  
Wenn du mit Taktfrequenz die PWM- Frequenz meinst, dann lass ich die idr. auf Standard (2kHz od. 4kHz). Da kannst sonst gerne mal EMV Chaos anrichten...


----------



## Plan_B (15 September 2022)

Ich glaub die bezugsfrequenz is p2000 bei siemens. Die hast Du quasi indirekt auf 50 gesetzt. Die muss auch auf 100. Darauf beziehen sich sollwertvorgaben.
Bei Danfoss würd ich einfach die Typenschilddaten für Dreieckbetrieb eintippen.


----------



## Plan_B (15 September 2022)

MiWaRo schrieb:


> Man lernt eben nie aus


War ein ganz grosser mit 2 IGBT Modulen. Nur in einem war ein halber igbt defekt. War Tricky...


----------

